# Wild Type Experimental Spawn#2



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

This is a spawn I am doing on the side to better understand Betta genetics and the different types of traits exhibited in certain Splendens complex as well as to see how the colors are influenced when bred with different species. In my previous experiment I bred a Splenden male with Imbellis female, and the spawn seemed to have resembled wild betta splendens. This time I will be breeding a Smaragdina male betta with a Splenden female.

Here are after the fact images, I will re take the photos when I take them out of their spawn tank.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Best of luck!


----------



## RickyTan (Jan 26, 2017)

update: father ate the fry/eggs, will recondition for a few weeks before attempting with new female.


----------

